# Toro auger on HS621 or 521 ?



## BruceD_500 (Dec 16, 2014)

Has anyone ever tried this before ?
Fitting a Toro auger on the Honda HS621/521. I realize it would not be a direct bolt on and would likely require some precision machining/welding. Benefits would be that the auger would be half the price of a new Honda auger and paddles ever after would be more easily available and much cheaper. The cons would be it might be a bit of work.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I think I have a toro ccr 3000 auger if you want to give it a go


----------



## BruceD_500 (Dec 16, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> I think I have a toro ccr 3000 auger if you want to give it a go


That might be cool ! 
I'm going to post some photos and measurements of my destroyed Honda auger then maybe you could take some measurements of the CCR 3000 auger. It should be some place around 19.75 inches from inside of bearing to inside of bearing If I recall from my measurements last night. The Honda auger uses a spline where I think the Toro uses a keyed shaft ??


----------



## BruceD_500 (Dec 16, 2014)

Pretty mangled


17mm id for the bearings


Splined shaft 21.25 inches overall


Luckily I have two of the HS621's the mangled one and an ok but rusty one. Overall on the auger is 19.25ish


The radius of the auger is 4.5inches from center line of shaft to outer tip of flapper 



I'm thinking probably one of the 21" Toro power clear models might be a good spot to start ?


----------



## bosco659 (Feb 1, 2013)

Although I like messing around modifying equipment I wouldn't try this. Just looks like way too much work and if you are just looking to save the cost of the paddles how many sets of paddles do you think you might go through in the life of the machine.

If the project is purely for fun go at it and let us know Joe you are making out


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Bruce, What the heck did that run into? I've got a bone stock HS621 if you need measurements


----------



## BruceD_500 (Dec 16, 2014)

jtclays said:


> Bruce, What the heck did that run into? I've got a bone stock HS621 if you need measurements


Thanks for the offer, I've got the two HS621's so I've got a stock one for measurements if need be. 



bosco659 said:


> Although I like messing around modifying equipment I wouldn't try this. Just looks like way too much work and if you are just looking to save the cost of the paddles how many sets of paddles do you think you might go through in the life of the machine.
> 
> If the project is purely for fun go at it and let us know Joe you are making out


As for what it ran into and why I would want to do this,,, I'm not sure what it hit I bought it this way  cheap of course  I'm guessing a Brick?

I just don't like the looks of the Honda part and it's expensive. There are not a whole lot of used augers around for the Hondas but there seem to be a reasonable number of Toro's. From what I'm reading on the WWW people seem to think the Toro auger is a better design ? Looking at them both I tend to agree. 
Since I've got one that works I'm not desperate. I'm probably wasting my time but I think it's worth a go. I need some measurements from some Toro augers first to see if it's even close. Lathe work and TIG welding is pretty easy for me so that's not a big deal.


----------



## BruceD_500 (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm looking at these two. Any comments from anyone that knows about Toro's ,,,, detdrbuzzard ? How wide these would be at the widest points on the paddle tips ? 

Toro 21" Power Clear Snowblower Snowblower Auger Shaft NEW Paddles GS481 | eBay

Toro Auger Shaft AND Paddles Assembly FOR CCR2450 CCR3650 | eBay


----------



## bosco659 (Feb 1, 2013)

BruceD_500 said:


> Thanks for the offer, I've got the two HS621's so I've got a stock one for measurements if need be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Now why did I call you Joe???  Sorry about that Bruce! 

As I mentioned I also like messing around with different things. Last year I was on a mission to strap a GX200 on my perfectly good HS55, but many members on the forum asked why I would do this and to tell you the truth I didn't have a good answer, so I left it alone. Maybe your auger transplant will not be so difficult. Auger diameter and length will really be all that you need to be concerned with and you can graft the Honda shaft onto it.

Good luck and lots of pics of the project pls.


----------



## BruceD_500 (Dec 16, 2014)

"let us know Joe you are making out "
"let us know How you are making out" 

I guessed this is what you meant? I'm not one to correct other peoples spelling Lol. 

so I purchased the cheaper of the two off evil bay. For $30.00 it's worth a try. hopefully it gets here before the holidays so I've got something to play with on my days off. Because I don't have enough other unfinished projects 

I'm now wondering if the opening at the start of the chute needs to be a different shape with the two different auger styles ?? I guess I'll find out .


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

the toro augers I have must be buried in the garage cause I don't see them in the basement, I haven't forgotten you bruce


----------



## BruceD_500 (Dec 16, 2014)

The one I just bought (before the seller measured it) is 18" wide I needed 19" maybe it will work ? Or maybe I can tweak the ends a little ? It's sounding like the augers are typically 2" narrower than what the advertised clearing width is ..


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I would venture a guess in saying that the machined ends of the Honda will need to be married to the Toro. And that the 1" difference, will only end up being 1/2" on either side, if that.

The bigger question will be the diameter of the impeller, and how well it matches the existing impeller.


----------



## BruceD_500 (Dec 16, 2014)

db9938 said:


> I would venture a guess in saying that the machined ends of the Honda will need to be married to the Toro. And that the 1" difference, will only end up being 1/2" on either side, if that.
> 
> The bigger question will be the diameter of the impeller, and how well it matches the existing impeller.


I think you are right on all accounts. The stock impeller is 9" dia or 4.5" rad. I have no idea at this point what the Toro will be. I'm hoping it will be close. More when it arrives,,,


----------



## BruceD_500 (Dec 16, 2014)

Does anyone have any old rusted or broken Honda hs621 or 521 augers they wish to sell or donate to this project? I've got a few different ideas I'd like to try but I'll need more than just the one broken shaft I've got.


----------



## BruceD_500 (Dec 16, 2014)

Still need old augers but I don't think I need anymore snowblowers,,, Unless it's a good deal maybe.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

sorry i couldn't do a meet up yesterday but after today i don't go back to henry's until jan 5. i'll probably do a road trip to north ridgeville, oh next monday though


----------



## BruceD_500 (Dec 16, 2014)

No problem I'm sure we'll catch up at some point. I appreciate the offer of the auger. I'm in no rush I've got one that works great the other two are just filler as in fillin' up my garage


----------

